# Why do EMPTY jars pop?



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope I've not made a big boo boo. My stash of "never been used" canning jars is currently in the corner of my dining room. Some of them are still in the condition as brought home from purchase.. meaning a dozen in a box bottom, with lids and rings, and wrapped around with a vinyl/plastic something.
Occasionally, I have heard the famous "pop" for no particular reason. Maybe temp change, humidity change?:hrm: They are near a window, but the blinds are almost never open for direct light.
Please tell me this has no effect on how useful they will be. 
I do know what it means if a processed jar has "popping" issues, and thankfully, I haven't had a problem with that.
I won't be able to check back in for a day or so, but I look forward to any and all explanations that HOPEFULLY make me feel at ease about my storage of empties.
I guess if anything, I've only ruined the lids, and I have a stash of those too (individually as you buy them alone). But I would hate to have wasted these.
Pardon me for the silly worry, but I don't recall the popping ever being addressed in a question here except for when there's a contents involved.
Thanks!


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

I have noticed that the new jars' lids are stuck to the jar, not as tightly as after processing, but enough that I would guess it's simply a change in temperature.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If I might make a suggestion - remove the shrink wrap from the box, unscrew the bands and invert the lids so the seals are up and then loosely screw the bands back in place. That will help preserve the sealing compound from further damage. And then move the carton some place cooler for storage.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It is just the temperature changing.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

When I buy a case of new jars, I drive home from sea level to 1500 ft to a chorus of pings. SImply the change in air pressure causes the lids to release from their store bought "seal." They are perfectly useful.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you folks! I'm happy I haven't robbed the lids of value. I'll store differently.:thumb:


----------

